# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  por favor criticas (constructivas)

## pelayocienfu

Estube trabajando en este efecto con monedas, seguro que tiene mucho por pulir ya que uní unas cuantas tecnicas y salio esto, espero que me digais como mejorarlo y que puedo variar.
gracias
problemas?, vosotros direis - YouTube

----------


## pelayocienfu

vaya  nadie tiene opinion jaja

----------


## Iban

Te ayudaría de mil amores, pero yo de monedas sé lo mismo que de la cría de caballos.

----------


## MrTrucado

Hola que tal, venga como nadie se anima te dire cosas que he notado, despues de cogerla del pinki y dejarla en el E de Ded.. haces el cambio, que no me lo creo, haces un dejo y la cojo, no es una acción fluida, da que pensar..., luego en el final cuando aparece la moneda china, yo como profano miraría la mano cerrada después del cambio, hay formas de hacer que parezca vacia, yo buscaría una alternativa, como frotar la moneda de forma que la retención sea en el E. ITA.... de forma que diera esa sensacion de vacio. Un abrazo

----------


## pelayocienfu

He estado mirando la posibilidad de usar regazo. Asi limpiaria la posicion final pero no se que hace con el momento en el q tengo que dejarla y cojer ya que es la unica forma que m vale. A ver si a alguien s le ocurre algo
Gracias

----------


## ovart

Yo usaría el regazo, teniendo en cuenta que mis conocimientos sobre monedas son muy básicos.

Si estás sentado en una mesa, te basta con estirar el brazo izquierdo para que alguien sople (por poner un ejemplo), que sirve como excusa para la transformación, mientras que el brazo derecho se echa hacia atrás y se queda relajado junto al borde de la mesa. No sé si me explico.

----------


## pelayocienfu

Esta claro pero el problema de estar sentado es que la posicion inicial es poco ergonomica y la moneda puede verse desde algun angulo, estos dias trabajare en ello y a ver cual es el resultado.

----------


## julioso

Estas hablando de usar regazo para hacer un cambio de moneda? La magia es algo que debería ser creado para que el publico disfrute, sin publico no hay magia. cuanta mas manipulacion hagas para un efecto, peor será el efecto, puedes hacer un coin roll como f.d mil robos, cambios... y no resultar nada mágico.
En el conjunto de acciones que realizas nada esta justificado, ¿para que pasas la mano bajo la palma? ¿por que mueves la moneda de su sitio a otro lado? para luego cogerla de una forma "extraña" lanzar la mil veces al aire y finalmente tras el mas fluido movimiento de dedos cambie de color.


Eso hablando de la construccion del efecto, pero si hablasemos de la técnica; no hay naturalidad en los movimientos ni una linea fluida de lo que ocurre, no son nada mas que varios movimientos uno tras otro.
has de conseguir mas naturalidad en el cambio de la moneda, mucha mas en el emp dedos, tras hacer el f.d por coin roll no debes dejar la mano estática, si aplicas la relajacion de muñecas de vernon en la mano dcha y en la izda al mismo tiempo la acomodacion de moneda de navajas quedará mejor, pero aun así haría falta pulirte mucho tus movimientos y a ti mismo. Te aconsejo que estudies cambios existentes y veas sus construcciones, que estudies teoría y mucha.

Un saludo

----------


## jackosky

Estimado:

Es mucha parafernalia para un simple pintaje, se nota que se roba la moneda del Pinky al comienzo, luego ya se sospecha de las 2 monedas con los cambio de manos, y al final la revelación se opaca con la posición de la mano que retiene la moneda de plata....
Consejos constructivos:
- Si quieres el simple pintaje que el efecto sea directo, te recomiendo usar un enmangue de cambio y poder mostrar las manos.
- Para trasformar el efecto en rutina te recomiendo ver los Spellbound de Ponta, y el de Dai Vernon en estrellas de la magia, el de Ponta es potente y no es tan difícil si remplazas el pase muscular por otra caída francesa.

Saludos

----------


## jackosky

Estimado:

Es mucha parafernalia para un simple pintaje, se nota que se roba la moneda del Pinky al comienzo, luego ya se sospecha de las 2 monedas con los cambio de manos, y al final la revelación se opaca con la posición de la mano que retiene la moneda de plata....
Consejos constructivos:
- Si quieres el simple pintaje que el efecto sea directo, te recomiendo usar un enmangue de cambio y poder mostrar las manos.
- Para trasformar el efecto en rutina te recomiendo ver los Spellbound de Ponta, y el de Dai Vernon en estrellas de la magia, el de Ponta es potente y no es tan difícil si remplazas el pase muscular por otra caída francesa.

Saludos

----------


## luis dias derfe

Un buen libro para empezar con monedas es el de Manuel Cuesta, "Monedas in crescendo".

----------


## tH0RiN

Y ahora tenemos ''monedas blandas'' de Armando de Miguel...  Para iniciarse, repasar y consultar.

----------

